# long in the tooth.....



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2008)

I found this tooth at lunchtime in a tidal area.  Any ideas?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2008)

business end!


----------



## RedGinger (May 8, 2008)

Hmm, could be from a whale.  It reminds me of something from Calvert cliffs.  I'm curious to find out what it is.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 8, 2008)

Looks like a molar from a herbavore, maybe horse or cow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2008)

A horse must have been surfing, its a horse tooth we find a lot in pits...[] A whale? with chompers like that? scary[8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 8, 2008)

Here is a typical whale tooth ...
http://www.paleodirect.com/mv21-019.htm

 of course only 'toothed whales' have teeth, baleen whales dont have teeth.


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2008)

How big is it Steve???  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Looks like the first molar from a horse. The one right behind the gap. Badly worn and in sever need of floating from a horse over 25 years old. Wasn't taken care of very well. It was common practise to dump them in rivers and bays after they died. The crabs, turtles and fish would make pretty quick work on them,


----------



## annie44 (May 8, 2008)

Seems like we've got some folks who know their teeth on this forum.  I'll test your knowledge -  from what critter is this one from?


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 8, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm. DOG


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2008)

Some kind of canine ...wolf


----------



## Digswithstick (May 8, 2008)

how about a pic of back side ,pic of my biggest shark tooth


----------



## GuntherHess (May 8, 2008)

Carcharodon Megalodon tooth from cliffs near Westmoreland Park in Virginia.


----------



## annie44 (May 8, 2008)

Yep - upper canine belonging to Chase.  Amazing that the root is bigger than the exposed part of the tooth.  He broke it so I had to have it pulled.


----------



## cc6pack (May 9, 2008)

my toof collection, left to right, gator, mastodon small piece white part is enamel, skate, americam camel, and ?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 9, 2008)

The one on the left looks like a sperm whale tooth. The one on the far right appear to be the tip of a crocodile tooth.  

 Typical sperm whale tooth ...
http://www.buriedtreasurefossils.com/images_Chile/images_Whales/C701-F.jpg

 Typical croc teeth ...
http://www.fossilguy.com/species/vert/reptile/croc_t1.jpg


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 10, 2008)

I won!! Ok I'll admit I used to be a vet tech and did dentals on dogs.


----------

